# What watch to get?



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

I am looking for an everyday watch to wear that isn't a bracelet kind and mainly a rough rugged hard wearing watch.

I already have a nice tag which only ever comes out at the weekends as I work as a gas engineer and cannot risk getting something pricey scuffed and damaged.

The watch would be worn every day at work and during gym and so on.

Price range max £300 approx.

The casios are known for its hard wearing watches but most I've seen are somewhat bulky. The new apple watch has caught my eye but some tech reviews have them down as pointless. I would like to use it for the gym/cardio and the 50m water resistance is good along with features that give it more than just telling the time but is it just a fad? I am a sucker for gadgets [smiley=bomb.gif]

Any recommendations would be great


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you, I've got a Tag Monaco that I love but don't like to wear all the time as it's a bit bulky and I don't want to get it scratched. I bought this https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-300-24 3 or 4 months ago to wear every day and I'm very pleased with it, it has several strap options if you don't fancy the bracelet. If you sign up for their newsletter they seem to send out 10 or 15% discount offers fairly regularly! HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

ross_cj250 said:


> I was in the same boat as you, I've got a Tag Monaco that I love but don't like to wear all the time as it's a bit bulky and I don't want to get it scratched. I bought this https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-300-24 3 or 4 months ago to wear every day and I'm very pleased with it, it has several strap options if you don't fancy the bracelet. If you sign up for their newsletter they seem to send out 10 or 15% discount offers fairly regularly! HTH
> 
> Regards
> Ross


Great tag choice!!

See that watch there is still a nice watch to wear to work personally as im looking for something a little more rugged kind of military like, thats going to get bashed, wet and so on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can get some nice watches from the Audi dealers for around that price :idea:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

mickee92 said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the same boat as you, I've got a Tag Monaco that I love but don't like to wear all the time as it's a bit bulky and I don't want to get it scratched. I bought this https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-300-24 3 or 4 months ago to wear every day and I'm very pleased with it, it has several strap options if you don't fancy the bracelet. If you sign up for their newsletter they seem to send out 10 or 15% discount offers fairly regularly! HTH
> ...


There's some nice watches out there, have fun tracking down the right one for you!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mickee92 said:


> Great tag choice!!
> 
> See that watch there is still a nice watch to wear to work personally as im looking for something a little more rugged kind of military like, thats going to get bashed, wet and so on.


Military issue watches tend to be fairly simple and uncluttered - is that the sort of thing you mean, or more of a chunky, rugged 'military style'?

For example, Marathon make US government and NASA issue watches:

http://www.marathonwatch.com/product-category/watches/

Their Search & Rescue divers models are probably too chunky (I have one and they're a large watch) but the other models are more low profile.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Durable, tough, historic brand, wide choice and well within budget.

http://www.timex.co.uk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Casio G shock ?

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio ... Akoq8P8HAQ


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Can't go far wrong with G Shock. I had an Apple Watch bought for me but charging is a bit of a faff.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

4433allanr said:


> Can't go far wrong with G Shock.<SNIP>


I quite fancied one of these but the ones I liked were just too bulky and I could imagine it getting caught on things if I wore it for work. :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Some are bulkier than others, mine is solar and radio controlled so no need to reset it etc. It's been bashed a few times at work but is fine.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I find some of the g shocks are quite bulky and the military kind was what I was going for but after looking at the apple watch series 2 with its 50m water resistance and gps that little more than just telling the time seems to be what im looking for in an every day watch is the apple.

Has anyone got a series 2 and if so whats it like? I am aware of the hard to select apps on the small screen which I didnt find and issue as well as the flicking wrist to activate the time but im assuming this can be done bu just pressing the button?

The fitbits are quite decent but limited to sports and the time.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Not tried the series 2. I have a Spigen shell cover for mine to wear for work, it wakes up when you raise the watch to look at it. Activity tracker is very good.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Not tried the series 2. I have a Spigen shell cover for mine to wear for work, it wakes up when you raise the watch to look at it. Activity tracker is very good.


Is it robust? If i use a case will it withstand knocks?

Would you recommend the apple watch for an everyday watch and what are the key features you like about it?

After seeing one at the weekend i like the look and feel of them along with the multiple straps if I ever get bored. I would like the fact of not needing to get my phone out Some times to realise Justeat.co.uk has text to askme how my takeaway was X amount of days ago.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Most of the military lads I know wear a suunto core:

http://www.suunto.com/en-GB/Products/sp ... All-Black/

Looks even better in person, most of the chaps I know who have one have all done various tours in Afghan and the like and they stand the abuse test

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

You can't beat a COOPER's Submaster (black) military watch. 8) 
Had mine a long time, and it does what it says on the tin for
everyday use.


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

I like Seiko watches for day to day wear, I have a Tag Carrera for weekends, but I think the Suunto watches look good


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Check out AVI-8 watches they are a pilot watch brand and there watches are based on vintage fighter planes ranging from the harrier to the the hurricane,I have 2 of them,well priced and very very nice,always getting asked about them.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've got a bunch of different watches - auto, mechanical and battery. The ones I wear for work (construction industry) are the original Christopher Ward quartz jobbies. Come with a 60/60 warranty. Had one completly rebuilt as in new case strap, battery and resealed some years ago for free when I wore it out. Mostly wear one of their pilot watches for work now. Smart and tough

This Is one of the 3 that share work duty...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christopher-W ... SwnbZYGKsg

And the chronograph 3 pusher version of this one....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Christop ... 2227918453

VT


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

SEIKO Divers watch. You just cannot beat the quality for the price.

I have been using this one for years : https://www.amazon.com/SKX007J1-Analog-Japanese-Automatic-Rubber-Divers/dp/B000RF6QRY

And have an OMEGA Seamaster for when I want to impress someone :lol:

.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Girlfriend just got me this Boss watch love it !!!!! £300


----------

